
Startup with Bitcoin in Its DNA Stumbles on Fund-Raising Trail - daegloe
http://nytimes.com/2015/12/29/business/dealbook/cash-call-for-a-new-technology.html
======
jackgavigan
This is unsurprising. A significant consortium of banks has coalesced around
R3CEV, which (although it has yet to cut any code) has hired some credible
cryptocurrency engineering talent. One can imagine that the banks have limited
appetite for backing multiple horses in the same race.

------
KasianFranks
The other problem here is that you have a banker, not a core technologist,
trying to found a core technology company in addition to acquiring smaller
companies. This is a recipe for disaster.

